# Boston Acoustics 6.53



## dlweninger (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am the original own of one set of pro 6.53 and on set of pro 6.5 speakers and a pair of 12.5lf subs. I ran them for maybe two years and they have been boxed and on a shelf since then. I'm getting back into car audio but one of the 4" midrange drivers I think is toast. what do you enthusiasts think I should do? I still have the three amps I used back then, two alpine MRD-M1001 for subs and a MRV-F540 for speakers. my brother has a Alpine 7909j that he will sell me for a head unit (I know, its a awesome headunit) but i'm thinking of going with something more modern. all of this is going into a 2013 GMC 2500HD crew cab. I read somewhere today that sometimes the choke in the crossover breaks free from the circuit board, going to check this out this week. If it is the driver would there be a good alternative 4" that I could use in place of the originals. thanks


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That's unfortunate, i would try and track one down through ba then on all the forums


----------



## dlweninger (Oct 19, 2015)

I actually emailed BA today asking them if they might have a complete set or parts somewhere in some old warehouse that they would be willing to sell. or if they have any suggestions.


----------

